
Ask HN: Do you have a plan for retirement? - jotjotzzz
Recently, it came to my attention that many younger and younger people in tech do not have any money put aside for retirement, which is a shame since its the best time to establish cash for compound interest to take effect. Most are still paying student debt, etc. My question is for those folks who have a plan, what&#x27;s your retirement strategy? And do you think you will have enough money to retire someday? Any valuable advice?
======
sharemywin
Stuff as much as you can in 401k so you don't pay taxes on it. probably some
kind of index fund. Don't put the 401k in your companies stock. When/if you
have kids your ability to save will diminish immensely.

